# Notebook vs Netbook



## Ecstasy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey,

I don't know if this topic has already been discussed or not but atleast I couldn't find this thread. Anyway, I will be doing my MBA this year so I will be needing a laptop. But in today's age one will surely think about whether to buy a notebook or a netbook. Right now I'm in such a dilemma. 

So tell me guys what are the pros and cons about a netbook and notebook cause I need to decide and buy one ASAP.

/discuss.


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pros -
Netbook:
Smaller and more portable, longer battery life for the same battery, (usually) cheaper

Notebook:
Better hardware specs & usually more feature-rich, comparatively rugged (better construction), the bigger screen does help when working with presentations and large excel sheets


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

Netbook is useful when you already have a PC at home like a Desktop so Netbook is your secondary PC & here you want to buy yourself a primary PC.

Using word, Excel or Powerpoint is indeed tough on a 10" Screen. However, you can do one good thing. Get yourself a good Netbook (I personally prefer Dell Inspiron mini) & a 15" widescreen LCD running at 1280X800 pixel resolution or 17" running at 1440X900 pixel resolution & a Wireless Keyboard & Mouse set. This way, you can use have your netbook's mobility & when you are in your room you can connect the netbook to the 17" Monitor & use that as a display for your netbook while using the wireless keyboard & Mouse to control the system. Netbook will act like a CPU.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 23, 2009)

^^Great idea, but I'm planning to go to Australia so I don't think I can carry a 17" monitor there or afford to buy one there.

Which is the most economical notebook to buy as in I'm looking at let's say around 20-25k?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2009)

Acer aspire 4520 or 4530 I think is great model. 14"


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 23, 2009)

The Aspire 4520 is pretty bad in terms of specs: AMD Turion 64 X 2 (1.6GHz), 1GB RAM, 120GB Hard Drive and Vista Premium. Unless AMD has begun shipping ultra tweaked versions of its mobile processors, the Turion's battery life as I know it is quite appalling. My advice would be to stick with a netbook or an ultraportable 12" (assuming you can find one at that price) for that kind of budget. Either find a cheap C2D-based notebook or buy something like the LG X110 netbook, a virtual clone of the MSI Wind, which has the same 1GB RAM and a 160GB HDD to boot for circa Rs. 20k.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

For an MBA, even a netbook will suffice. And will be much more portable. Get the Acer Aspire One. 15k.


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

^ +1...get aspire one for 15k and save some bucks which may come pretty handy in australia


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

@ Pathik...

Netbook will not suffice as the primary PC for a MBA Student. He will soon get frustrated by it's small screen size.



> ^^Great idea, but I'm planning to go to Australia so I don't think I can carry a 17" monitor there or afford to buy one there.



Don't worry, get a netbook here & buy a 15" LCD Monitor there. If not then increase your budget to get a proper Laptop. Dell inspiron is good


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

net book is surely rocks


BTW , performance laptops r heavier , we can carry the cabinet instead of laptops


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

1024 x 600 on a 10 inch display should be enough for basic stuff. You can still try it out before you buy it.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

but i never saw the Acer Aspire one is available for 15K


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 23, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> but i never saw the Acer Aspire one is available for 15K


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=106309


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 24, 2009)

I have heard that while working for a project or making a PPT presentation in netbook it gets frustrating after some time since the screen is too small for it while notebook gets the upperhand in that matter.

Btw, whats the price of Acer Aspire 4520 and 4530 atm in Mumbai?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 24, 2009)

yes i too want to know the price of the 4520 & 4530


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 24, 2009)

Dont forget ASUS EEEPC 1000HD, 904HD


----------



## life31 (Feb 24, 2009)

I checked the aspire one but the screen size appears too small. Rest is ok. ont be able to do much on it. But enough for just some minor office work.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 24, 2009)

Both are unique and good in their own ways.

And BTW, VIA's Nano will come with nVidia's ION with 9400M GPU supporting DX10. This outclasses any netbook or notebook within the 35k budget in gaming performance.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

^^Ohhh i see now that's interesting. Perhaps I might increase my budget and get that one instead..


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 25, 2009)

It's coming real soon, and the GPU is more than 10x better than INTEL's * up IGP.

It'll come with a fan(cooling) so a 28k max budget can be expected.


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't understand how anyone under the age of 30 would be happy without an optical CD/DVD drive (which none of the Intel Atom based books have, till date).


----------

